# heat pump internet control



## georgepds (Oct 28, 2013)

I've got a Fujitsu RLS2 that I'd like to start remotely. During the winter I use the house on ( some not all) weekends. The unit I've got comes with a IR remote control

What I'm looking for is a way to start/stop the heat pump using an internet connection, so when I arrive to fire up the wood stove the house will be somewhat warm.  I recall someone here had such a device.. but for I'm unable to find it..  

If you know of a device that will do this , please let me know


--G


----------



## Redbarn (Oct 28, 2013)

georgepds said:


> What I'm looking for is a way to start/stop the heat pump using an internet connection, so when I arrive to fire up the wood stove the house will be somewhat warm.  I recall someone here had such a device.. but for I'm unable to find it..



I use 2 of these.
http://www.controlbyweb.com/x300/

Not cheap but they work well. I control our M55 insert with one and the oil burner + AC with the other.
I use an iPhone, a lap top or even my work computer with an internet connection.
I spend a lot of time traveling but can see the house temperature from anywhere. 

I have logged  the house temps at 2 hour intervals for 2+ years with these and still not filled up the logging memory.
They were developed for controlling the interior temperatures of vacation condos & timeshares by remote owners.


----------



## woodgeek (Oct 29, 2013)

You could also get a wifi thermostat like the ecobee or the nest, if the fujitsu takes a 24VAC input (most minis don't).


----------



## georgepds (Oct 29, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> You could also get a wifi thermostat like the ecobee or the nest, if the fujitsu takes a 24VAC input (most minis don't).



Not sure what the ecobee or nest is.. got a link?


----------



## georgepds (Oct 29, 2013)

georgepds said:


> Not sure what the ecobee or nest is.. got a link?


 found it

https://www.ecobee.com/


----------



## georgepds (Oct 29, 2013)

So.. absent a gadget  for the unit, I need something that can remotely control a gadget that  sends out an IR code


----------

